

Linus Torvalds: Security is no more important than anything else - personjerry
http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/706950

======
prodigal_erik
If you're using a language like C that makes terrible obsolete compromises,
it's hard to definitively say any bug can't be exploited to defeat your
security. Attackers are getting better because the consequences are getting
more severe (and more rewarding for them).

------
byroot
As usual, truncated title for sensationalism. Also it's 5 years old.

